# 7x7x7 BLD UWR thread



## DrKorbin (May 15, 2013)

After a 6x6x6 fial I decided to switch to odd cubes.
32:53[17:32]
[video=youtube_share;esp3PreNuf0]http://youtu.be/esp3PreNuf0[/video]


Spoiler



Music:
Tiziano Bonfanti - Acre Stil Novo (ver. Techno)

Scramble:
3D' 3F2 3D2 F' U' 3R' 3D2 L2 3U2 F2 3D 2D2 D' 3L L' 3B 2L' 2F' 2D' 3D' D B' 3L' F 3U2 2U B' D2 2B' 3L 2D' 2F D' L2 3D' U2 L' 3R' 3U 3F' B2 3L2 2D' 2R' U' 3D' 2U D' 3L' 2R2 2L' 3F2 L 2R 3R B' 3U' 2D2 3D' 3F' 3R2 3L 2L' 2B2 3F 2R2 U' 3D' 2F2 U' D2 2L2 2F F 3F' D' L2 3U 2L' R2 3R' L F 3B 3R' 2F' 2U' L2 2R' 3D2 R2 2L 2F2 B' D' 3L' 3B D' L2 3D2

youtu.be/moAdXDhpJ3I - full version



I propose everyone who beats 7x7x7 UWR to post your video here, in order to prevent flooding the forum with a lot of similar threads


----------



## Ollie (May 15, 2013)

Good idea, and a crazy solve to go with it! 1000000x congrats


----------



## Coolster01 (May 15, 2013)

HOW?! That is faster than my 5BLD will EVER be! Amazing job!

P.S. Why are a bunch of related videos me? lol


----------



## JianhanC (May 15, 2013)

Incredible :tu bld seems to be conquered by Eastern Europeans


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2013)

Congratulations! I enjoyed having the UWR for so long, but it's good to see that people who are actually good at it are finally getting solves.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 15, 2013)

Crazy


----------



## Mikel (May 15, 2013)

Congratulations! That's incredible 

Edit: I just realized you beat your previous time by over an hour! Wow!


----------



## etshy (May 15, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Roman (May 27, 2013)

*7BLD UWR 30:39.80*

27.05.2013
7BLD UWR: 30:39.80[17:03.32]






full video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppKtlE5G62o&feature=youtu.be

Failed memo, but still an UWR :tu
cool cool cool


----------



## etshy (May 27, 2013)

Wow , congrats


----------



## DrKorbin (May 27, 2013)

Congrats:tu


----------



## Sakoleg (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations, Roman!


----------



## Username (May 27, 2013)

Nice job, Roman! Now get 9BLD UWR!


----------



## A Leman (May 27, 2013)

No slowpoke? Congrats! this is very amazing:tu


----------



## Mikel (May 27, 2013)

Congrats on the UWR Roman!


----------



## Ollie (May 27, 2013)

Top job


----------



## ben1996123 (May 27, 2013)

sub 30 pree


----------



## Akiro (May 27, 2013)

Crazy fast! But... no reaction?


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 27, 2013)

Good job! Although Maxim Chechnev did it in about 20 seconds and you took over 10 minutes


----------



## Roman (May 27, 2013)

Akiro said:


> Crazy fast! But... no reaction?


I muted it (at 4:33)  Also, success was unexpected 



DuffyEdge said:


> Good job! Although Maxim Chechnev did it in about 20 seconds and you took over 10 minutes


I knew that someone will write it. And I do not care about it


----------



## mycube (May 27, 2013)

Roman said:


> I knew that someone will write it. And I do not care about it



...because you did it real  congrats!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations, Roman!


----------

